# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Eddystone

## alkeos

Τις μέρες αυτές είναι αρόδου στο Θερμαϊκό το "επιταγμένο" βρετανικό ro-ro Eddystone, ερχόμενο από Σαουθάμπτον. Μέλος μιας πορτάδας 6 ro-ro (Point class) που ναι μεν ανήκουν σε ιδιωτική εταιρεία (Foreland Shipping -  FSL), αλλά τα 4 απ' αυτά τα αξιοποιεί το MoD (Υπ. ¶μυνας) της Μ. Βρετανίας όποτε το κρίνει απαραίτητο (μακροχρόνια ναύλωση με τον παραπάνω όρο). Και επειδή οι καιροί είναι ζόρικοι, ήρθε κι απ' τα μέρη μας...

P1060899_edited.jpg P1060909_edited.jpg P1060941_edited.jpg P1060952_edited.jpg P1060964_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και μερικές ακόμα

P1060872_edited.jpg P1060936 (2).jpg P1060956_edited.jpg P1060958_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Επιτέλους σήμερα φύσηξε λίγο βαρδαράκος στη Θεσσαλονίκη και καθάρισε η ατμόσφαιρα, και έτσι είδαμε μέρος της "πραμάτειας" στο upper deck του. Στο main το τι "κρύβει" άλλο θέμα... Τόσες μέρες δεν έχει γυρίσει την πλωράκλα του να τη θαυμάσουμε

P1070092_edited.jpg P1070093_edited.jpg P1070095_edited.jpg P1070098_edited.jpg P1070123_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Μετά από μία βδομάδα αναμονής στη ράδα, το Eddystone έχει πέσει εκεί που δένει το Ακρίτας. Μακρινή φωτο (για ευνόητους λόγους) από την άλλη μεριά της πόλης.

P1070168_edited.jpg

----------

